# My Aponogeton Madagascariensis



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel like I had to post this photo because this guy has never looked so good. There are about 3 leaves of this width, the one in the photo is well over a foot long. So here she is, my favourite plant, with max leaf width of about 4.5 inches...


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 10, 2006)

A true picture of health, well done!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW!!! I've never been brave enough to try those guys... thats an amazing plant.. :3


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cool looking plant.

Yes it looks like it is in perfect health..


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice.

I have always wondered whether the net-like leaf would trap any particulate in the water.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great feedback guys. Ciddian I felt the same way before I got it but I think I have had it for over a year now and it has looked great except when my CO2 fine adjustment knob got cranked to full by accident and was this way for 2 weeks causing a fair bit of algae. It has been well worth whatever I paid for it. 

JRS it surprisingly catches very little food/detritus. Food is easily seen by the smaller fish who pick it off the leaves right away. The only bad aspect of the leaf structure is other plants leaves, namely Cryptocoryne crispatula, with pointy tips can grow into the gaps in the leaf and even break it apart. Aside from the occasional separating, this plant is by far the nicest in my show tank.


----------

